# Alert from FITA



## Safz_b (1/4/21)

I'll just leave this here....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/4/21)

National Department of Tobacco?
I know we have a govt that is smoking their socks most of the time... But ya, April fools

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/4/21)

After 12...... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (1/4/21)

Safz_b said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 226617


April fools officially ends at midday. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Safz_b (1/4/21)

Well looks like they missed that memo
Tweeted it out at 3pm
Jokes on them?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

